# Would you glue?



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Would you glue either of these pups. Both are just turning five months old. The female has one ear up, the male is significantly heavier and neither ear has gone up yet. Breeder glued them before she sent the pups to me. I'm feeling like the one up ear girl can be left, but the two ear down boy should be glued? Yes or no?


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would not touch those ears at that age. You can do more harm than good.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Thank you. At what age do you get to the point of doing something? The guy's teething is about done it seems- mostly adults from what I can tell.


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

I would wait much closer to 5.5 months or even 6 months. Those big heavy ears can take a little longer to come up.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

The breeder glued the ears before shipping them? At what age? That does not bode well and says to me that they know they are breeding soft ears.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Sabis mom said:


> The breeder glued the ears before shipping them? At what age? That does not bode well and says to me that they know they are breeding soft ears.


None of her pups I’ve ever seen as adults have ear issues ? Just seems to be what she does. The girl came glued at 9 weeks. The boy came glued at 18 weeks with photos showing they were glued prior to that while he was with her.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

It is not standard practice with any breeder I know of to glue ears at that young age. The only reason to do that is if she knows she is breeding soft ears. And no you wouldn't see problems, because the ears are being taped when they are puppies.
The thing is that the more you mess with the ears, the more chance there is of creating a problem.


----------



## wm97 (Dec 13, 2018)

I had a GSD with a floppy ear. I taped it, according to the accepted ways. The ear never stood up. The cartilage to hold it up just wasn't there in one ear. It was a wasted effort.

However, my dog was about 110 percent perfect in every other category, so who cares? Actually, it turned out to be something of a benefit because it really seemed to attract women who would comment on how it showed he had "personality." 

I came to the conclusion that lots of women like slightly flawed dogs because of their experience with human males. They seem to find (some) flaws endearing.

If I have another dog with the problem, I doubt that I will care that much.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

wm97 said:


> I had a GSD with a floppy ear. I taped it, according to the accepted ways. The ear never stood up. The cartilage to hold it up just wasn't there in one ear. It was a wasted effort.
> 
> However, my dog was about 110 percent perfect in every other category, so who cares? Actually, it turned out to be something of a benefit because it really seemed to attract women who would comment on how it showed he had "personality."
> 
> ...


The ears will need to be up for showing.


----------



## Kellnhaus (Jan 15, 2019)

Interesting. Thank you! I hadn’t heard of it either as standard protocol until this one. Appreciate the response.


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

My first GSD....his ears didn't completely go up until 8-9 months old. I'm glad I waited. I think you should too. Sometimes people are too impatient and do it too soon.


----------



## germanshepowner (Oct 26, 2018)

I was worried about my current girls ears too. They were floppy for a very very long time. But eventually both went up. Definitely let them be. If at some later point you want to tape, go to a vet or a better breeder!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

wm97 said:


> I had a GSD with a floppy ear. I taped it, according to the accepted ways. The ear never stood up. The cartilage to hold it up just wasn't there in one ear. It was a wasted effort.
> 
> However, my dog was about 110 percent perfect in every other category, so who cares? Actually, it turned out to be something of a benefit because it really seemed to attract women who would comment on how it showed he had "personality."
> 
> ...



Lots of women like slightly flawed men to. >

I am exceptionally happy that you have realized that the ears don't make the dog. It makes me happy to know I am not alone.


----------

